# Guide-West Bay



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

looking for a guide to go with me and my brother on our boat. we have a 22' sea chaser with 150 suzuki. He just got the house in Sea Isle and i got the boat and we really would like somone to show us around the bay and hopefully catch some fish.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hmmmmmm There is a LONG list of good guides for west bay

Capt Dustin Lee, Capt Clint Sholmire, Capt Bubba Ray, Capt John Havens just to name a few.. What we need to know, is what kind of fishing do you do mainly.. Bait, artificial , surf etc etc.

Most of the captains i named above have various things they know well... Clint and Bubba for example are redfish masters... Havens is a BIG TROUT GURU and Dustin is an all around family fishing guy... So you have to ask yourself what you want to learn>???

Post up and we will give you prime examples of who to talk too


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

I would highly recommend Capt. Clint Sholmire. Look him up on Wadefishing.com


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Texxan1 said:


> Hmmmmmm There is a LONG list of good guides for west bay
> 
> Capt Dustin Lee, Capt Clint Sholmire, Capt Bubba Ray, Capt John Havens just to name a few.. What we need to know, is what kind of fishing do you do mainly.. Bait, artificial , surf etc etc.
> 
> ...


Trout and redfish...I like to use artificials...I'm accustomed to going down to my buddies place and just let them tell me what to use but I guess it's time for me to learn since i have my own boat now 

Do these guides give discounts for using your own boat?

thanks


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes, some of the guides will show you around using your boat.. Some will not, but generally if a guide is going to use your boat he will charge you half the price of a normal day trip for him... So if the trip is $500, usually $250 will work.

Clint sholmire is on 2cool, as well as Dustin Lee, as well as john havens ....There are many good guides for west galveston


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Capt. Greg Francis is a great Artificial guide too. saltwaterassault.net I believe.


----------

